# Congrats to our dear friend Lenfer!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

She'll be away from the forum for awhile, but I just wanted to note that she had her wedding, I believe it was two days ago. I'm very happy for her.:clap:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations Lenfer, may her and her husbands love last a long time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe there will be photos of the wedding party. I'm not going to present the keys to the Bentley until I see photos.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Felicitations


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Best Wishes

View attachment 9707


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Je vous félicite de votre mariage, mon amie.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations, and all the best to you and your husband! :kiss: :cheers:


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Many congratulations and best wishes Lenfer! :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Congratulations Lenfer!!! :tiphat: :clap:

Photos please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations Lenfer! May you have a blessed marriage.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

llongyfarchiadau i chi


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats L'enfer but I hope you did not use THAT bridal chorus by THAT composer :lol: at your wedding. Anyway, thanks to you too sonata for letting us know the good news.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, Congrads!

:tiphat:

Sorry as to not having talked with you more.

_Come back soon. _

*All the best!*


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Congratulations, Lenfer !


----------

